#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Anyone with experience in IoT using Android Things?

## Shana

_I've heard that Android Things is much useful in IoT,but never got to try because I doubt it's efficiency and functionality.
Can anyone describe why it's more functional than Anduino software?
Need the recommendation of a good software for IoT..._YouTube

----------


## Moana

> _I've heard that Android Things is much useful in IoT,but never got to try because I doubt it's efficiency and functionality.
> Can anyone describe why it's more functional than Anduino software?
> Need the recommendation of a good software for IoT..._YouTube



Building and deploying devices is costly and slow.Device certification and network compatibility is expensive.System Integration (SI) requires deep technical expertise.Scaling to production-level volumes is cost prohibitive for many small- to mid-sized companies.Even large companies face challenges when bringing-up hardware while also maintaining an OS.
These are the recommended one!

----------

